# anyone visited/ live on the Lynn? peninsula?



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi guys going on holiday to the Lynn ? peninsular in North Wales on holiday in the summer. Anyone have any tips of where to go to see wildlife? My daughter is obsessed with seeing a dolphin so any help in this demand would be greatly appreciated! Any other tips for spotting wildlife would be great also (obviously reps but also birds and mammals too) Many thanks guys!


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

A very good place for wildlife.
From Pwllheli onwards there are seabird colonies on the cliff sites.Puffins ,Guillemot,Razorbills,Chough etc. there are boat trips from Pwllheli which specialise in wildlife watching.
Reptiles are widespread and common,many heaths for adders,grass snakes.
From Aberdaron you can take a boat to Bardsey island famous for rare migrant birds.
Oh,and Dolphins often seen anywhere along the coast.
I actually saw an enormous Leatherback turtle once.


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow, it sounds great! Can't wait to go and see what I can find- not going til August though so I have a feeling most of the interesting stuff will be back in hiding! I can't believe you saw a turtle, you are so lucky! Any other advice would be great peeps. Thanks!


----------



## GavinOwen1 (May 24, 2009)

Woodsman, did you hear anything about the Orca siting near Cricceth recently?

Would recommend a trip to Snowdonia, there are some beautiful sights there.

Theres also the Glaslyn Osprey project near Porthmadog, not sure if the Ospreys will still be there during August.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

GavinOwen1 said:


> Woodsman, did you hear anything about the Orca siting near Cricceth recently?
> 
> Would recommend a trip to Snowdonia, there are some beautiful sights there.
> 
> Theres also the Glaslyn Osprey project near Porthmadog, not sure if the Ospreys will still be there during August.


 Yes,I saw the newspaper article about the Orca.Find it difficult to believe though,much more likely to be Bottlenose Dolphin or Porpoise.
The Ospreys should still be around in august,although the young will have left the nest.
Tremadoc bay,at the east end of the Llyn peninsula is known to be visited by Leatherback turtles which come after jellyfish.
Only just noticed you're going in august.The seabird colonies will have gone back out to sea by then.


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

I kind of thought the birds will be gone, such a shame as I saw some at Bempton cliffs in Yorkshire a few years ago and they were amazing! We have found a place on the peninsula so hopefully our visit won't be a one off- maybe able to have a look earlier next year. Would love to sea ospreys though and a turtle would be unbelievable!


----------



## GavinOwen1 (May 24, 2009)

You might bump into Bear Grylls haha! He lives on the Peninsula:lol2:


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

Hopefully I bump in to him hard and knock the di*k of a cliff!


----------



## GavinOwen1 (May 24, 2009)

I'd do the same tbh:lol2:


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

good man!


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

GavinOwen1 said:


> You might bump into Bear Grylls haha! He lives on the Peninsula:lol2:


Does he! I didn't know that.
Do you know whereabouts?


----------



## GavinOwen1 (May 24, 2009)

My friend saw him on Abersoch beach with his kids


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

somebody willingly bred with him!?


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

Just giving this a bump as we are going this weekend. any further info guys/ gals? Cheers!


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

capester said:


> Just giving this a bump as we are going this weekend. any further info guys/ gals? Cheers!


 Apparently a young Minke whale washed up on a beach near Pwllhelli at the weekend.
Lots of Gannets,Manx Shearwaters feeding close to shore on whitebait/Mackerel.


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

poor whale :sad:
still, thanks for the heads up on the birds!


----------

